# Unable to access internet on mobile through Virtual Router!



## ishan_kkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello Friends!

I was using TPLINK Router but it's out of order and gone for replacement which will take 15-20 days for the new piece to arrive! So, I tried Virtual Router and Connectify named softwares in my laptop for creating a WIFI Hotspot so that I can access the internet on my mobile but Both of these softwares show that the connection has been created, even my mobile identifies these networks but there's no internet access on the mobile!

I tried the windows 8.1 inbuilt feature (through command prompt) of creating a hotspot but of no use. Mobile connects to that network as well but no internet access! No issues with the mobile as I have tried connecting 4 different mobiles but none of them got internet access!

So, can you pls. help me out with it's solution?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Vyom93 (Nov 27, 2015)

First tell me can u access internet on ur laptop ? If not then you may need to set ur laptop MAC id to routers MAC id if u have not used mac add cloning in ur router setting usually ISP records mac id  
If you can access internet on laptop then try disabling firewall or any software firewall or antivirus  if u r using it and try

I was also having some problem in my case it was my antivirus Eset smart security if the disable it then only my hotspot works


----------



## ishan_kkr (Nov 28, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> First tell me can u access internet on ur laptop ? If not then you may need to set ur laptop MAC id to routers MAC id if u have not used mac add cloning in ur router setting usually ISP records mac id
> If you can access internet on laptop then try disabling firewall or any software firewall or antivirus  if u r using it and try
> 
> I was also having some problem in my case it was my antivirus Eset smart security if the disable it then only my hotspot works



Internet is working fine on the laptop.. And i am using Quickheal antivirus, have tried disabling it and the windows firewall too but of no use.. Unable to access it on mobile..


----------



## Vyom93 (Nov 28, 2015)

U have enabled network sharing in ethernet properties in network connection?


----------



## ishan_kkr (Nov 28, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> U have enabled network sharing in ethernet properties in network connection?



Yes, it's enabled!!


----------

